# moving to larnaca 2013



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi we moving to Larnaca in 2013 what area,s of Larnaca are the best to live in...

Roberda UK


----------



## exteessider (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi 

Me and my wife live in the centre of Laranca.

We have lved here 1 year now.

We really enjoy the people and way of life out here.

Which part of Laranca are you moving to?

Alot of people from the UK seem to move to Orkili just outside Laranca.

It was easily for us to move to Cyprus than most people because my wife is half Cypriot and she has a large family over here so they helped us out!


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

exteessider said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my wife live in the centre of Laranca.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thankyou for the reply,nice to here that you are settled in the centre , we hope to find something in the centre of Larnaca,or Mckenzie, dont realy want to live amongst Expats like Orkil
Hope you enjoy your new life.......

We cant wait!!!!

Good Luck


----------



## exteessider (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

Ok, no problem!

If you want to meet up sometime give give us a shout?

If you need any help let us know with advice?

Are you looking to move here for the long term?


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

HI 

Yes we are moving long term.. will keep in touch

cheers

Dave @ Bryn


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Oroklini Is a lovely village. Most of the residents are cypriot, although there are enough expats to help with the transition.
Cypriots are very family orientated and although very hospitable dont tend to form close friendships with the Brits.
Its nice to be close to expats to make good friends.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Larnaca*



exteessider said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, no problem!
> 
> ...


Hello there, sorry to jump in with two feet, we are new to all this and at the moment booked to move to Paphos, not having much luck finding what we are looking for to live in and definately do not want to live in a tourist area. We have been offered a super apartment in Larnaca, next to the Lazereth Church which I believe is in the old town, can you tell us anything about this area or town as we have never been there and it sounds like we would have more daily life there instead of the tourist trap we could land in, in Paphos? We are both retired, but young retirees and used to town life you see, as we live in Copenhagen just now.
Thanx in advance, hope you don't mind us intruding on this thread.


----------



## Skweegie (Jul 20, 2008)

We moved to Pervolia a few weeks ago. It is only 10 minutes outside Larnaca and a great place to live. Having settled in I am started to feel a bit lonely as I don't know a single soul so if anyone lives in the area would love to meet up!


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

haymarket said:


> Hello there, sorry to jump in with two feet, we are new to all this and at the moment booked to move to Paphos, not having much luck finding what we are looking for to live in and definately do not want to live in a tourist area. We have been offered a super apartment in Larnaca, next to the Lazereth Church which I believe is in the old town, can you tell us anything about this area or town as we have never been there and it sounds like we would have more daily life there instead of the tourist trap we could land in, in Paphos? We are both retired, but young retirees and used to town life you see, as we live in Copenhagen just now.
> Thanx in advance, hope you don't mind us intruding on this thread.


Hi, do you mean Ayios Lazarus church? If so, this is in the old town, two minutes walk to finikoudes beach and the town centre, very nice but hectic in the summer.

Phil


----------



## hayleyz (Aug 30, 2012)

our friends live in oroklni and we have a flat there, its a lovely villiage! and there are loads of cypriots living there, as well as expats!


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello

Exciting to hear about your moving news 

My husband and i are thinking of moving to cyprus in a few years and at the moment we are researching different areas and where is best to live. We would have to find some work so would need somewhere that is open year round. Been reading about larnaca and would like to know if its a year round area ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Blondieashton said:


> Hello
> 
> Exciting to hear about your moving news
> 
> ...


----------

